# ND Moose Hunt in zone M10



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been scouting up in zone M10. Anyone have any tips on where to go?

I'm also curious, a couple buddies are coming with. What is the usual etiquette since they won't have tags, they obviously can't shoot. How do you keep non-hunting guys involved for a weeklong hunt?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you. Did you get a cow or any moose tag?


----------

